# Oooo took some scalps :)



## Mozzy (24 Nov 2011)

Did a nice country lane ride over about 38 miles yesterday, passing several slow moving tractors, one mini digger and a JCB. Then on the way to Langport up ahead I spotted a small group of four road bikes with more lycra and pretty colours than you could throw a stick at. At that time I looked down and according to my Sainsburys computer I was pottering along at about 15-16mph.

I carried on thinking they must have turned onto the road and would soon be out of sight. Not so; I started to catch them …. thinking what do I do? Should I go past them or hang back? Anyway, push came to shove and I got closer and closer. I realise they were only pottering, probably taking a breather before their next speed up. I increased to about 17mph and went past them, all be it fairly slowly. I shouted out "good afternoon," but no reply was forthcoming. Carrying on it dawned on me my legs were starting to burn and oh sugar, what do I do now? I don't want them to come past me, that would be daft and defeat why I went past them in the first place.

I must admit to thinking I should pull off down a side lane and wait until they are long gone; didn't want to look over my shoulder as that seemed a bit rude. So, carried on increasing speed by standing and carried on at 17-19mph for longer than I really should have; legs were burning, and breathing was a lot heavier. I could stand it no longer; I glanced back and they were nowhere to be seen. I assume they had turned off …. sigh; I could have eased off earlier.

Took out a slow moving Landrover, then a little old lady in an Austin 1100 (remember them?) 

Went passed and saw I was doing 17-18mph! Well, that was it, just a mile from home a lady cyclist on a very nice bike, again taking a breather; I stormed on and said Hi; she did shout hello, which was nice.

Helped a chap out with a p***ure; to my horror there was an army of cutters trimming all the hedges on the canal. He could not get his pump working so a problem shared is one halved.

Made it home and checked on RK for miles done and it was showing the same as my pute.

Yes, a good ride that was; hugely enjoyable.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Nov 2011)

!


----------



## Blue (29 Nov 2011)

Mozzy said:


> . I increased to about 17mph and went past them, all be it fairly slowly. I shouted out "good afternoon," but no reply was forthcoming.
> .


 
They did reply; the silence was the well known sound of hurt pride!

Well done all round.


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2011)

Slow steady pace riding for most racers this time of year, I know a few who will not go over 125bpm until January. Scalps only work when the other person knows they are in a race.

Full credit to you for stopping to help a fellow cyclist.


----------



## Blue (29 Nov 2011)

That's it, spoil the mans fun!!


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2011)

Yeh! I know miserable old git and all that stuff. In reality I was explaining to the unknowing why a group of lycra lads might not be huffing and a puffing this time of year.


----------



## Mozzy (29 Nov 2011)

Oh well, just knew it wasn't right


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2011)

Next time as you go past shout do you want a race you poofs, could be good training if they are not on a steady ride.


----------



## Mozzy (29 Nov 2011)

screenman said:


> Next time as you go past shout do you want a race you poofs, could be good training if they are not on a steady ride.


Ahhh that cracked me face, surely it did


----------

